# 5w-20



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone is 5W-20 oil with their snowblower?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

No, but my father-in-law's mini van goes through it like like chocolate milk at a kindergarten xmas party.

Traditionally 5W30 is winter oil for snowblowers. Sounds like you may have an old reference/manual? I know in 
my old JD 826 manual it called out 5W-20, even for the auger gear case.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

jtclays said:


> No, but my father-in-law's mini van goes through it like like chocolate milk at a kindergarten xmas party.
> 
> Traditionally 5W30 is winter oil for snowblowers. Sounds like you may have an old reference/manual? I know in
> my old JD 826 manual it called out 5W-20, even for the auger gear case.


I bet it's a Chrysler mini van!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

nZone said:


> Anyone is 5W-20 oil with their snowblower?


 I'd keep it on my short list if the engine mfr said it was acceptable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use it in my Lincoln 4.6 L 

0-40 in the blowers.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

charley95 said:


> I bet it's a Chrysler mini van!


If so it makes sense since no Chrysler Minivan calls for 5w-20... Toyota or Honda maybe...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i got 2 quarts of mobil 5w20 synthetic free from my tech school(classmate was going to throw out the extra his civic doesnt use). 5w30 is preferable but 5w30 is a fine substitute if thats what you have sitting around


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Stuofsci02 said:


> no Chrysler Minivan calls for 5w-20... Toyota or Honda maybe...


This is the oil cap on his 3.3L Chrysler Town and Country.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I have Honda and Acura cars, and I have stocks of 5W-20s so I thought about using it. In HS720 manual, it stated that you can use 5W-20 in colder climate. Whereas HSS724, the manual stated 5W-30 for general use. The writing seems to leave room for other viscosity oil to be used. I've used 5W-20 in a Briggs & Stratton engine lawnmower where 5W-30 recommended.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I stand corrected... I hadn't realized that Chrysler/Dodge had gotten in on the trend of trying to save on fuel economy by specifying a lighter oil... It would not surprise me if it goes through the lighter grade faster than the 5w-30.. Might have better cold weather flowability in the winter..


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

The manual for my blower specifies 5W-20. Below 0°C to use 0W30. I use 0w30 with an ounce of Lubrimoly anti friction additive. I also use 1oz Marine 2 stroke oil per gallon of gas. Once in a while, I substitute Seafoam (1 oz) for the marine oil. The snowblower likes it and it keeps me happy. Starts on first pull and seems to keep the carb clean.
:icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why the marine 2 stroke oil ??


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

It's an ongoing debate at "Bob is the Oil Guy" oil forum. Marine TCW3 2stroke in a dilution of 1 oz per 5 gallon acts as an upper cylinder lube and cleaner. I use it in my car, mower and snowblower. All run smoother and quieter. The TCW3 designation is low ash for boats --I get mine at walmart. It also functions as a stabilizer.

I am in the --it's doing good camp. For what it costs - pennies, I feel it makes a difference. I have used it in the car for over 4 years.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use the TCW3 for my chainsaw. I was just curious as it sounds strange at first but makes good sense.


----------

